
Ask HN: How could I optimize YouTube to show more relevant videos? - crisp
Sometimes when I want to learn something, I&#x27;d open Youtube, do my search query, glance the results and choose 1-2 videos to watch. However, when I&#x27;ve learnt the stuff, I necessarily don&#x27;t want to see more videos related to that subject. For example, I saw a video explaining how car clutch works. After watching that, it&#x27;s not like I want to see 20 more videos about car clutches explained by 20 different people. Yet, those videos seem to pop up in the recommended section.<p>Things I&#x27;ve tried:
1) Use incognito mode for the subjects that I&#x27;m interested only once
2) Enhance the recommended section by removing the non-interesting channels from the list
3) Remove non-interesting videos from the search and watch history
4) Do queries to fake interests<p>Unfortunately, none of these seem to work. Almost everytime I open Youtube, I cannot find the videos I&#x27;d be interested in. I&#x27;m not sure want I want to see but most of the time it&#x27;s hardly anything that is offered.
======
brudgers
My experience is that Chrome's incognito mode limits information but does not
seem to do so in a way that affects Google's business model. For a clean
slate, use a different browser or a whole different Chrome identity or run in
a VM...or adjust your Google settings to forget about you (which means Google
remembers that you're a person who they need to apply "forget about me"
settings.

------
aurizon
Make a number of searches on "Artificial Insemination of Sheep", and you will
get less car clutch stuff. The trouble is google thought your life's work was
about clutches - you got lots.... As your search focus shifts, so will the
adds/suggested videos. When your friend is away from his computer, repeat that
AI of sheep search a few times.... sit back - laff.

